# Moebius....1966 Batman



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kit! Basically when you start building you can't stop a lot of fun factor in this kit. There is some minute seam work on the kit but a few passes with sanding stick and it is ready to paint, shot a few coats of primer and for the base coat on his grey parts I used Vallejo model air Light grey and then airbrushed Tamiya Sky grey to lighten up the suit.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking good so far ! I'm not really into figure kits. But this is one I will definitely buy :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Took some krylon Crystal Clear and sealed the painted grey parts so I can mask off to do the blue parts. Shooting a sealer helps when masking and prevents paint from coming up when the tape is applied and Tamiya Flat Blue will be used for the base coat on the blue parts.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushing at 10 to 15 psi getting the Tamiya Flat Blue airbrushed on the cape and boots, after I get a couple of coats on next I will tape off the trunks, gloves and cowl and continue on.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today perfecting the Art of masking.:thumbsup: I use Tamiya tape for leading edges to be mask and to cover the exposed areas I use Shuretape which is Tamiya equivalent and can be found at Sherwin Williams paint store.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Having not seen this kit yet, I have to ask: is the figure separated at the waist? And is the utility belt separate? I would think it would be easier to do the major painting and glue the torso to the lower body after both are painted. I've heard the fit is so good that putty in those areas is not needed.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

If it helps My review of the kit


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Trunks are part of torso; legs are separate; belt is separate and in several pieces, but easily painted and attached. And yes, the fit is absolutely exceptional. I built one and the only place I used putty was where the arms join the torso. Just a terrific kit from Moebius. Period.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today got him all masked off and all the blue parts airbrushed on. After this dries I will go back over with tamiya Metallic blue to simulate the satin sheen of the blue cloth parts.

I am seeing Excellent builds of of this kit and wanted to go a different direction on mine so I am going with the Contaminated Cowl version, Tamiya pink was airbrushed on the Contaminated Cowl.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

sg-99 said:


> Today got him all masked off and all the blue parts airbrushed on. After this dries I will go back over with tamiya Metallic blue to simulate the satin sheen of the blue cloth parts.
> 
> I am seeing Excellent builds of of this kit and wanted to go a different direction on mine so I am going with the Contaminated Cowl version, Tamiya pink was airbrushed on the Contaminated Cowl.


Nice variant, making yours unique! I love it when a model is built thinking outside the box!!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up on the blue parts is to airbrush Tamiya Metallic Blue basically all i did was go in a post shade and high lights with the metallic blue so when done and hits the light just right gives a satin effect.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

sg-99 said:


> ...I am seeing Excellent builds of of this kit and wanted to go a different direction on mine so I am going with the Contaminated Cowl version, Tamiya pink was airbrushed on the Contaminated Cowl.


I just _knew_ someone was going to do this. Thank you for not disappointing me! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

When i paint a face i do it in three steps and this technique can be used in all scales and subjects.

1. Apply a basic skin tone base, I'm using Liquitex/Master touch acrylics and when that dries.....

2. Apply a Burnt Sienna wash. A wash is more water than paint and applying a wash will get into all the crevices and create depth.

3.Highlights- You will need your basic skin tone color and a little bit of white for the high points on the face, the nose, cheeks and forehead. Mix some white into the skin tone color and put a dot of paint onto the 3 areas and blend it in basically it is dry brushing but it does blend all the colors together.

Then your your ready for the eyes and lips.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the whites of the eyes I take my flesh tone base color and mix some white in and get more a cream color which looks more natural than straight white. For the lips I again take my flesh base and mix in some crimson which makes lips more natural in pink color. There are great articles on how to paint pupils but I went another way and used Archer's eyeball decals. cut out the 1/8 scale eyeball decals, a little setting solution and once set took a micro brush and added some Future to give the eyes depth.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Nice! But the blu-rays are so good that to make this accurate, you're gonna have to add a five-o'clock shadow!

Jeff


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the cape and Contaminated cowl/head attach to the main body, next up was some touch up on the grey parts with the airbrush. While I wait for everything to dry I am messing around with my vacuform Bat Computer kit to give that bat cave feel.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well since I am down to the Batarang and utility belt I went into research mode to see how the Bat rope connects to the batarang which looks like to me a clip/T-pin that holds the rope to the batarang.


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

sg-99 said:


> Well since I am down to the Batarang and utility belt I went into research mode to see how the Bat rope connects to the batarang which looks like to me a clip/T-pin that holds the rope to the batarang.


Are you gonna replace the rope on yours? I think the one that comes with the kit is too stiff and twine like.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I Might have to take a trip to the craft store jewelry aisle and see if there is any replacement rope. What I have seen in the show the Bat rope is white so my original idea to fix the twine look is to water down some paint and soak it then wrap back into shape.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the Batarang research I gathered it is painted a metallic blue, for the kit Batarang I painted it flat black then Tamiya flat blue for the base coat and when that dries I will use Vallejo Metallic blue for the final coat which is a couple of shades darker than Tamiya's Metallic blue.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Y'know, I don't recall Robin ever throwing a Batarang.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> Y'know, I don't recall Robin ever throwing a Batarang.


You've seen his pathetic excuse for a utility belt; where would he store it?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> You've seen his pathetic excuse for a utility belt; where would he store it?


 Dunno. Where's Batman store the Bat-Shield? :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> Dunno. Where's Batman store the Bat-Shield? :wave:


Good point, and I _knew_ someone would mention it. Every time he pulled that stupid shield out it reminded me of the Warner Bros. cartoons in which Bugs Bunny would pull a huge hammer (or whatever) out of nowhere. :lol:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Painting the base I will be using three colors Burnt umber, burnt Sienna and white. One thing I recommend is writing down your colors you use as you will have to repeat the process six more times when the other kits become available.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the rope I went with a nylon type rope easier to work with and more realistic looking to what it look like in the show. Once I get the rope the way i want it I will take the end of the rope and attach it to back of utility belt as he looks like he is pulling it out. For the base Burnt umber base coat, next was burnt sienna basically dry brushed then the final step will be a burnt umber and touch of white dry brushed for the Highlights.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today finishing off The Contaminated Cowl Batman, with a little white in with the burnt Umber I dry brushed ever so lightly to pick out the highlights on the base which is almost invisible in pictures but noticeable in person. Got the Bat Rope where I want it and added a drop of super glue to the end and attach it to one of his Utility belt pouches. Finally for the Bat emblem and Belt Buckle I used the kit supplied stickers not the decals as I wanted to see how they look and they are very nice on the model and a shot of a sealer will keep them on for a very long time.

Outstanding kit, fun Factor off the charts and I Highly recommend this kit to any modeler of every skill and age!

Brad Hair


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Love the contaminated cowl version!

Good idea too about writing down the colors used on the bases...I did the same thing.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

I like the idea of the pink cowl.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The contaminated cowl is surely a different look! I never thought about saving the base colors - great tip!!!


----------

